
Do you like this simple framework for Deno - txthinking
https://github.com/txthinking/sf
======
txthinking

        import {sf} from 'https://deno.land/x/sf/mod.js';
    
        sf.path('/', async (r)=>{
            return { query: r.query, body: r.json };
        });
    
        sf.run(2020);

